# Sketchup Objects of Woodworking Tools?



## DavidNJ (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm trying to layout my revised basement shop in Sketchup. I'm having a hard time finding objects. I did find a furnace (it is in the basement), a Clearvue cyclone dust collection system (I'm planning on use the Penn State Cyclone, which as a slightly different footprint) and some random table saw (which I recolored in a SawStop black and extended the fence to Incra lengths and colored Incra gold.

However, are their better objects available? I'm also looking for exercise equipment (also in my basement) but am coming up short.


----------



## davegutz (Oct 16, 2012)

I've been having great luck finding stuff in the warehouse. Here's a weight bench:

http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/searchq=weight+bench&styp=m&scoring=t&btnG=Search&reps=2

A tablesaw:
http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/search?q=tablesaw&styp=m&scoring=t&btnG=Search&reps=4

Here's a treadmill:

http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/search?q=treadmill&styp=m&scoring=t&btnG=Search&reps=3


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Grizzly has layout sketches for all their machines on their website, but I don't know if they are 3-D or just 2-D.


----------



## DavidNJ (Dec 10, 2012)

Grizzly has a 2-D tool on their website, but it is very primitive, not much better than a pen and paper.

I've found stuff, but not the right stuff. I am modifying a few key items.

I'm using Sketchup, but am beginning to think it has too many limitations (e.g., no angle dimensions in the free version). I own TurboCAD V16 (current is V19). It just has a big learning curve.

I've made a few updates, adding an almost Incra fence, the router table extension, and beginning to break apart the ClearVue cyclone and turn it into a Penn State Tempest Cyclone.



















I didn't add the Miter 3000 (actually Miter 5000 which is the 3000SE + Miter Express sled). I told my wife that is a picture of her.


----------



## Iguana (Jun 22, 2011)

David,

FYI, there is a SawStop model in the warehouse - titled 'SawStop Professional Cabinet Saw 3hp w/ 36" Rails'

When I laid out my shop using SketchUp, I found about 50% of the machinery I had (or was going to buy) was in the warehouse. There were close enough approximations for the other 50% that an untrained eye couldn't tell the difference.

A jointer is a jointer. Find one in the warehouse and stretch it to get the right footprint. Once you have that, everything else is cosmetic.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I have never checked for Sketchup objects on 3D Central , as I don't use SU that much, but they do have a enormous library of objects.

Another site that deals more with mechanical components is Traceparts online which, again I have not check for SU components or objects but they also have quite an array of items available (33,000,000 parts and 3,700,000 visitors in 2012)!


----------

